# Which Noga magnetic base?



## NGiovas (Jan 3, 2023)

This is my first post on the forum.  I thought I would start with something (hopefully) simple.  For a little bit of background, I owned a 12x36 Harbor Freight lathe and a very worn-out Bridgeport mill about 20 years ago.  I did some basic machining, but because of limited shop space eventually sold them to make room for other toys.  I am planning to add a lathe and mill back into my shop at some point this year and have started to collect some of the tooling I will use as I find good deals.

I am wondering what type of Noga magnetic base you would recommend as a starting point.  I started looking at them, but didn't realize how many different models there are.  I am specifically looking for something to hold a dial indicator or dial test indicator.  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Nick


----------



## ChazzC (Jan 3, 2023)

IMHO, this is a good starting point: NOGA PH2040. It's not as flashy as the articulating style, but it's more rigid and easier to use with the fine adjustment on the base:



I got mine from All Industrial last June using a promo code (subscribe 10; don't know if it's still valid) for $28 less 10% with free shipping (over $50? so I ordered some other items). They are selling them for $33 now, but not in stock. eBay & Amazon have them at $43 incl. shipping, Penn Tool, Travers & SHARS prices range from $49 — $60 plus shipping.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 3, 2023)

IMO, the articulating ones are absolutely worth it.  Some of mine have a fine-adjust, and are easier to set up.  That said, the size you need/want is going to depend extensively ont he size of your machinery.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 3, 2023)

This was my first one and it has worked out well enough that I bought a second one.





						DG Holder - DG61003
					

b,




					www.noga.com
				




Features that stand out for me are the strong magnetic force for use on vertical surfaces, easy to install with one knob, fine adjust on top allows finer adjust than on bottom.


----------



## NGiovas (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks for the suggestions.  To provide a little more detail on my planned equipment - while I haven't officially ordered anything yet, I am planning to order either a 13x40 or 14x40 lathe and a knee mill with a 9x35 table (or similar size).  I haven't decided if I will purchase both at once or which brand, but I am in the process of trying to narrow it down.  I hope to make a decision by the end of February as I know it can take some time to get new equipment.

I figured the wait time will allow me to shop for some good deals on accessories.  I know there are a handful of things I will want right away, so I have already started looking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 3, 2023)

+1 on the Noga PH2040. I bought one on the recommendation of @mikey and have never regretted it. The fit and finish is excellent and contribute to a very easy to adjust base.


----------



## jbaccell (Jan 3, 2023)

ChazzC said:


> IMHO, this is a good starting point: NOGA PH2040. It's not as flashy as the articulating style, but it's more rigid and easier to use with the fine adjustment on the base:
> 
> View attachment 432038
> 
> I got mine from All Industrial last June using a promo code (subscribe 10; don't know if it's still valid) for $28 less 10% with free shipping (over $50? so I ordered some other items). They are selling them for $33 now, but not in stock. eBay & Amazon have them at $43 incl. shipping, Penn Tool, Travers & SHARS prices range from $49 — $60 plus shipping.


I too purchased this type from All Industrial when they were on sale. I also have the articulating style. I find the articulating style easier to use but both styles are well made.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 3, 2023)

I have the articulating style Noga.  It's so superior to the horrible HF one I had.  The _HHF_ wouldn't hold zero to save it's life.  The Noga is a pleasure to use.  Magnetic is pretty strong, and the arm stays still.


----------



## NGiovas (Jan 3, 2023)

WobblyHand said:


> I have the articulating style Noga.  It's so superior to the horrible HF one I had.  The _HHF_ wouldn't hold zero to save it's life.  The Noga is a pleasure to use.  Magnetic is pretty strong, and the arm stays still.


I had to laugh at your comment because I bot a Harbor Freight magnetic base years ago and only used it a couple of times because it didn't hold well and the arm would easily move.  Now it just sits on top of a metal cabinet.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 3, 2023)

NGiovas said:


> I had to laugh at your comment because I bot a Harbor Freight magnetic base years ago and only used it a couple of times because it didn't hold well and the arm would easily move.  Now it just sits on top of a metal cabinet.


I've reused the base, which isn't too bad for minor stuff.  At least it's better than the arm.  The arm used to sag under it's own weight, the clamps wouldn't clamp, etc.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 3, 2023)

Whatever model, the fine adjust feature is just mandatory, in my opinion.


----------



## ChazzC (Jan 3, 2023)

I also have NOGA & SHARS with the articulating arms. The NOGA definitely has a stronger-pull base and the arms lock tighter than the SHARS. However, the large diameter solid rod arms, clamping mechanism and overall design of the PG2040 makes for a more rigid setup: if you place a similar-size articulating arm base next to the solid rod base, with identical indicators resting on the same immovable object, a tap on the indicator mount moves the needle less on the solid rod one than on the articulating arm one. In most cases for what we do the difference is unimportant, but if only buying one and want to save some money (to spend on other tools), I'd get the PH2040.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 3, 2023)

My Shars articulating mount is my best, but not as good as Noga's.  I have four Starret bases and three chinese ones.  I would throw them all in the trash in trade for one good Noga.  If I can't trust a tool, I can't use it.  I can't use anything I have right now.  I'm still waiting for All Industrial to come back to their senses on prices.  Have you seen lately?!  It seems like everything is selling as if it were 18k gold plated since COVID, new, used, pawned, or otherwise.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 3, 2023)

ChazzC said:


> In most cases for what we do the difference (in rigidity) is unimportant


Agree. For a dti with its light touch stylus the articulating style of holder is plenty rigid.
But I have never tried a dial indicator with 1'' of travel on the articulating style holder.


----------



## ChazzC (Jan 3, 2023)

Tozguy said:


> For a dti with its light touch stylus the articulating style of holder is plenty rigid.
> I have never tried a dial indicator with 1'' of travel on it.


The more rigid, the less impact vibration in the setup will have on your readings.


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 4, 2023)

I also went with the articulating NOGA after finding the conventional style of stands annoying in many situations (I have three or four of them).  Now I'm looking to add another NOGA because I want to pretty much permanently keep a test indicator on one, and a dial indicator on the other.  I think I'm going up one size for the next one just to give myself some flexibility and because I've since added a mill with a bigger table.

I bought mine on eBay....$90 for a DG61003:









						NOGA DG61003 Magnetic Dial Base Holder  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOGA DG61003 Magnetic Dial Base Holder at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## NGiovas (Jan 4, 2023)

G-ManBart said:


> I bought mine on eBay....$90 for a DG61003:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  It looks like All Industrial has the DG61003 for $88.99 including free shipping.  The 10% discount mentioned at the beginning of this thread takes it down to $80.  It will probably be really tough to beat that price.  

I think this model may be a good starting point.  I really like the idea of the articulated arm and the fine adjustment.  Listening to everyone on this thread, it sounds like most of you have multiple Nogas.  As I suspected, buying the machines is the cheap part.  It is all of the accessories / tooling that will break the bank


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 4, 2023)

NGiovas said:


> As I suspected, buying the machines is the cheap part.  It is all of the accessories / tooling that will break the bank



It doesn't have to.  Price is best leveraged with patience.  You don't need it all at once. 

Edit:  Did you notice you can get the NOGA DG61003 with a generic Chinese dial indicator for just $1 more?








						All Industrial 52000 0-1" Dial Indicator & Noga DG61003 Magnetic Base
					

Noga DG61003 with dial indicator set




					allindustrial.com


----------



## NGiovas (Jan 4, 2023)

pontiac428 said:


> It doesn't have to.  Price is best leveraged with patience.  You don't need it all at once.



I definitely agree with that comment.  I am making a list of the basic tools I need to get started and plan to learn to use those before adding more to the collection.  I just know how tempting it is when you see all of the shiny toys available. 

Honestly, one thing I plan to do differently this time around is to try to meet others locally who enjoy the hobby and try to learn from their experience so I don't waste a bunch of money on things I don't need.

Not to stray to far from the topic of this thread, but the only things on my short list right now are:

a magnetic base
a dial indicator
a dial test indicator 
an upgraded set of calipers (I have a set of $15 Chinese calipers, but wouldn't mind getting a better caliper if a good deal pops up)
Most other items will probably wait until I figure out which machines I am going to buy.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 4, 2023)

You will want to add a 0-1" micrometer to that list.  Grab something used of quality origin on eBay for $20.  Just be sure it reads tenths via vernier on the barrel.

You will also want a set of thread pitch gauges.  They can be cheap too.  I have several sets, but I sure like the Helios Germany set I got on eBay for single digit dollars because... patience.

So I have to laugh a little, because this thread reminded me to get on All Industrial and buy a Noga base.  So I did.  And got the cheapo generico dial indicator for just $1 more, because why not.  I can always use it at the grinding station or welding table...


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 5, 2023)

NGiovas said:


> Thanks for the link.  It looks like All Industrial has the DG61003 for $88.99 including free shipping.  The 10% discount mentioned at the beginning of this thread takes it down to $80.  It will probably be really tough to beat that price.
> 
> I think this model may be a good starting point.  I really like the idea of the articulated arm and the fine adjustment.  Listening to everyone on this thread, it sounds like most of you have multiple Nogas.  As I suspected, buying the machines is the cheap part.  It is all of the accessories / tooling that will break the bank



No argument there.  The best price can vary with timing and discounts, etc.  The All Industrial price on the Noga with an indicator is fantastic!

Everyone has slightly different priorities, but I decided to spend a bit more on a good dial test indicator first, then on a good dial indicator second.  I figured even most inexpensive imports can manage to measure to a thousandth pretty easily, so spend more on a sensitive test indicator that can go to tenths for when it's important.

Another company to keep in mind is Ideal Precision Instrument Service in Ohio.  They sell direct and on eBay and have a lot of refurbished stuff that's really nice at fantastic prices.  They're worth a look if you narrow it down to a particular model or two you like.  It's worth checking their website and eBay to see if one has a lower price...happens sometimes.  I bought a reconditioned Mitutoyo dial indicator from them and it was like new.

http://idealprec.com 





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Nice calipers don't hurt, but if you've got a set that's at least all metal and not plastic, you might not need to rush to replace them.  Calipers are really just for comparing things, not taking an absolute, accurate, measurement.  I want this to be the same as that sort of deal....cheap imports do that just fine unless they're really, really bad.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 5, 2023)

NGiovas said:


> I am specifically looking for something to hold a dial indicator or dial test indicator. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.



What is certain is that we all need accurate reliable measuring tools to do accurate work. 
Quality measuring tools will last a long time and gives years of enjoyment using them. My strategy was to buy quality as the need arrises so that the expense was justified.


----------



## NGiovas (Jan 5, 2023)

G-ManBart said:


> Another company to keep in mind is Ideal Precision Instrument Service in Ohio.  They sell direct and on eBay and have a lot of refurbished stuff that's really nice at fantastic prices.  They're worth a look if you narrow it down to a particular model or two you like.  It's worth checking their website and eBay to see if one has a lower price...happens sometimes.  I bought a reconditioned Mitutoyo dial indicator from them and it was like new.



Thanks for the tip.  I will check them out.  I often scan eBay for deals on tools, but with measuring equipment, I fear getting a fake.  What appears to be a great deal on a set of high-end calipers or a micrometer ends up being an overpriced copy.  At least shopping with a known company greatly reduces that risk.

I have also seen a few reputable companies that sell refurbished dial test indicators.  I have been watching to see if a good deal pops up with some of these suppliers as well.  I don't mind buying used if it is in good condition.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 5, 2023)

G-ManBart said:


> Another company to keep in mind is Ideal Precision Instrument Service in Ohio.


Thanks for the tip!   I just bought 3 new Fowler deburring tools with blades for $12.50, free shipping.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 5, 2023)

I own most of the various Noga magnetic base indicator stands.  See photo below:




The Noga model numbering system can be baffling, but basically the first three digits of the number give an indication of the maximum reach of the articulated arm (not including the indicator holder at the end).   From smallest to largest they are MA (509mm), MG7 (276mm), MG6 (246mm), DG6 (211mm), NF6 (107mm), and LC6 (76mm).   The other digits of the model number specify if it has a mag base, if the fine adjustment is on the head, on the base, or both, and whether the arm that attaches to the mag base is threaded metric or imperial, and if it holds 8mm dial indicators or ⅜” indicators. The type of indicator mount at the far end determines the final reach length and can vary by 20mm.   
Most of the newer Noga’s indicator stands are outfitted with the newer FA1500 type clamp, which are long, but very difficult to adjust and are not rigid.   They look like the second from the top in this extract from the Noga catalog.  On every Noga holder that I own, I have replaced the inductor holder with the older FA1300 units which are far more rigid and easier to set up and adjust.   




This is the newer style indicator stem holder and it is NOT rigid.  The following photo illustrates the rotating element that makes it difficult to lock down to a rigid configuration.




I recommend you replace that with the FA1300/1301, and stick with one of the stand types that have the fine adjustment on the mag base instead of at the head.  Once that's done, the end clamp looks like this and it still maintains a fine-adjust at the indicator end:




Of all of these models, my most used and favorite is the MG10533 since it has fine adjustment on the base, the indicator holder does not swivel and is thus rigid and easy to set up, and the reach is sufficient for sliding table outside edge alignment checks.

Hope this helps.


----------

